# Nettoyer son power book Alu



## Wheeling (1 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,

une petite question pas du tout urgente   
je voulais savoir si il y avait des produits spéciaux pour entretenir son power-book sans attaquer l'alu du power book G4.
Merci


----------



## Alumineux (1 Juin 2004)

Le meilleur produit reste de l'eau et du savon: pas corrosif, souple et... pas cher!


----------



## Amophis (1 Juin 2004)

De l'eau et un tissu non pelucheux (genre vieux T-shirt en coton), c'est le mieux


----------



## _m_apman (1 Juin 2004)

Perso, j'utilise une compresse humide...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> genre vieux T-shirt en coton



Idem ça marche très bien et c'est pas cher.


----------



## woulf (1 Juin 2004)

Quant à moi, la spontex et le cif donnent d'excellents résultats 

Le vieux tee shirt, on fait pas mieux, mais pas avec plein d'impression, faut qu'il soit uni, c'est important, sinon ça raye


----------



## Wheeling (1 Juin 2004)

Merci, je vais taxer une compresse dans l'armoire à pharmacie ce soir

ça va briller !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (1 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Quant à moi, la spontex et le cif donnent d'excellents résultats
> Le vieux tee shirt, on fait pas mieux, mais pas avec plein d'impression, faut qu'il soit uni, c'est important, sinon ça raye


Y'a pas à dire, tu mérites ton titre de "membre d'élite".


----------



## vincmyl (1 Juin 2004)

Et pour l'écran?


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et pour l'écran?



Le t-shirt également.


----------



## vincmyl (1 Juin 2004)

Légèrement imbibé d'eau?


----------



## ed71 (1 Juin 2004)

les ptits chiffons micro-fibre pour nettoyer les lunettes légérement humide ou à sec, pour l'écran surtout c'est tip top


----------



## woulf (1 Juin 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas à dire, tu mérites ton titre de "membre d'élite".



Des années d'entrainement. mais bon, y'en a des pires que moi 

Et pour l'écran, je suggère... bon, OK, je sors  :rateau: 
Si après y'en a qui suivent les conseils, hein...


----------



## vincmyl (1 Juin 2004)

Oui l'écran c'est important car il y a des traces de doigts parfois


----------



## Marcant (1 Juin 2004)

Tu as des kits de nettoyages à la fnac très bien et pas trop chers !


----------



## vincmyl (2 Juin 2004)

Ok je vais allé voir ca


----------



## Poder (2 Juin 2004)

Un carré micro fibres à texture douce, légèrement humide, fait des miracles sur le boitier et l'écran.


----------



## fwedo (2 Juin 2004)

les p'tites lingettes VU, c'est pas mal je trouve...


----------



## woulf (2 Juin 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> les p'tites lingettes VU, c'est pas mal je trouve...



Attention, je crois que les produits contenus sur ces lingettes risquent d'abimer les dalles lcd (pour les parties en alu, je ne pense pas que ça risque grand chose).


----------



## flotow (2 Juin 2004)

et les pailles de fer pour nettoyer le fond de cassertoles??
lol!


----------



## Sebang (2 Juin 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> et les pailles de fer pour nettoyer le fond de cassertoles??
> lol!



C'est ce que je recommande a ce qui ont fait cuire un oeuf sur leur alubook pour montrer au monde qu'il chauffait beaucoup... Et ben oui, il faut nettoyer maintenant !


----------



## vincmyl (2 Juin 2004)

Quel humour


----------



## Onra (2 Juin 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je recommande a ce qui ont fait cuire un oeuf sur leur alubook pour montrer au monde qu'il chauffait beaucoup... Et ben oui, il faut nettoyer maintenant !



A ce propos, j'ai pu tester lors de la soirée jeu de mardi soir à notre AUG que les nouveaux PowerBook 12" chauffent beaucoup moins que les anciennes révisions. En effet, j'ai enchainé pendant 2 heures non stop : Worms Blast, Rayman 3, Total Immersion Racing, F1 2000 + deux autres jeux dont je ne me souviens plus du nom. Le portable était chaud, mais à une température raisonnable et probablement proche de celle de mon iBook 500.

Bref, tout ça pour dire que le nouveau PowerBook 12" c'est de la bombe !!!


ALU 12 POWAAAA !!!   :love:


----------



## vincmyl (3 Juin 2004)

AH ben ca c'est une bonne nouvelle car avant ca chauffait


----------



## Kaneda (3 Juin 2004)

De toute façon, pour nettoyer tout ça y a pas de miracle : un bon coup  de ponceuse, puis Karchere haute pression et enfin une trempette dans un bain de peinture couleur rose fluo


----------



## powerbook867 (3 Juin 2004)

Le mieux pour nettoyer, ce sont les petites lingettes pour lunettes, ou appareils photos, c'est l'idéal !!!....


----------



## fwedo (3 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Attention, je crois que les produits contenus sur ces lingettes risquent d'abimer les dalles lcd (pour les parties en alu, je ne pense pas que ça risque grand chose).


ah bon ?????
c'est du vécu ou t'as eu vent de pb ??

chui vert si ca s'avere mauvais ces lingettes, ils mettent un petit portable dans les objets utilisable avec leurs lingettes...


----------



## Amophis (3 Juin 2004)

Perso, c'est pareil, je préfère ne mettre aucun produit autre que de l'eau sur la dalle LCD, à moins qu'une étude poussé me montre que le produit est innofensif (ou alors style le fabricant de lingette qui garantie le remplacement de l'écran si détérioration avec les lingettes)


----------



## chagregel (3 Juin 2004)

Perso, j'utilise les lingettes pour ecran TFT de la FNAC, ca marche nikel


----------



## woulf (3 Juin 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ?????
> c'est du vécu ou t'as eu vent de pb ??
> 
> chui vert si ca s'avere mauvais ces lingettes, ils mettent un petit portable dans les objets utilisable avec leurs lingettes...



Je n'ai pas fait la douloureuse expérience moi même, tout ce dont je me souviens c'est d'avoir lu des threads ici et là déconseillant les lingettes à lunettes, car les produits de certaines lingettes risquent d'endommager les dalles. Personnellement, ça me suffit pour ne pas avoir envie de tenter par moi même et j'en reste au chiffon sec ou éventuellement légèrement humecté d'eau.

Un truc qui marche aussi c'est de faire de la buée sur son écran pour enlever les tâches rebelles 
A ne pas faire en public, même si le ridicule ne tue plus depuis longtemps


----------



## fwedo (3 Juin 2004)

vend paquet de lingette pour écran...paypal accepté   

c'est vrai que le chiffon doux humide, c'est ce que j'utilisais avant et ca allais très bien et en plus ca pollue moins.


----------



## vincmyl (3 Juin 2004)

Pas con le truc de la bué, j'y avais pas pensé


----------

